# First night home alone.....



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I came home at 2a..because I worked pretty long hours yesterday.

i was home alone and I always thought since I come from a big family Id lose my shxt being home alone..

well. I didn't... despite my parents trying to put fear and paranoia in me lol 

The night was so peaceful and I don't even remember falling asleep lol.


Im just realy happy and proud of myself.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Lucky the ghosts must have taken a night off 😉


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Make sure to set traps


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

She didn't know that Patrick was there until the coin moved at 0:51+ -


* *












But seriously, that is awesome.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

what do you mean your parents instilling fear into you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

congrats

i was pretty weirded out the first time i went to bed alone in my apartment. Like i was at summer camp and out of my comfort zone, and i was the cause of everything that was happening lol

But I like it now and dont imagine going back. i could see living with a significant other though...maybe...we would need separate "hanging out" rooms to do my own thing


----------



## giovanniiiii (May 22, 2019)

A great and huge step on being completely dependent!


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I would like being alone and doing whatever I wanted without bothering anyone else. But yeah, it would definitely be weird being all alone at night. I never have been, wherever I was.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i really ****ing wish my flatmates never came back home but kept paying the rent so i could just live here alone all the time lol. i could just about kill those filthy lazy ****ers. its soooooooooooo peaceful alone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

andy1984 said:


> i really ****ing wish my flatmates never came back home but kept paying the rent so i could just live here alone all the time lol. i could just about kill those filthy lazy ****ers. its soooooooooooo peaceful alone.


Yaah, I thought about that a lot when I was living with roommates. I was so happy when they would go somewhere for the weekend or stay at their boyfriend's/girlfriend's house for the night. I hated the ones that would bring their friends/family/bf/gf over. Awful.

Usually enjoyed roommates' pets. Just wish the pets could pay rent.


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

Good job! Sounds like you enjoyed being home alone in the end!


----------

